# Satellite Direct



## Lee May (14 Nov 2010)

Has anyone any experience of the above TV streaming service, it promises 297 channels to Ireland, for a one off fee.

DH wants it for sports matches and reluctant to commit without a reference. 

Thanks


----------



## Marantze (14 Nov 2010)

[broken link removed]


----------



## TheShark (16 Nov 2010)

There are plenty of sites offering FREE streaming on sporting events.

www.live-footy.org
www.rojadirecta.com
www.myp2p.eu
www.justin.tv

Some will require additional software such as Sopcast , Veetle etc but links to the downloads are usually provided.

I would be reluctant to subscribe to cnet without trying the free ones first.

Welcome totheworld of football overload!


----------



## Lee May (23 Nov 2010)

Thanks Marantze and The Shark. Both very informative.


----------

